# Replacement straps for the IWC Aquatimer



## vkalia

I have an Aquatimer IWC376311 (blue with a sapphire bezel and blue rubber strap - see photo). I was wondering if anyone knows of any other straps that would fit: preferably aftermarket, as I'd like to try out 2-3 different options.









TIA.


----------



## snakeeyes

none. this watch has a special bracelet system made/designed by cartier for IWC with its quick release.....only IWC steel or rubber for this model.....only downside to model **for some.....i prefer the IWC steel bracelets as they are the most solid feeling bracelets ive ever felt...the IWC rubber strap is nice as well


----------



## vkalia

^^ Gotcha, thanks.

Anyone know of a source which doesnt charge $1000 for the IWC steel bracelet? That just gets to me.


----------



## Cybotron

snakeeyes said:


> none. this watch has a special bracelet system made/designed by cartier for IWC with its quick release.....only IWC steel or rubber for this model.....only downside to model **for some.....i prefer the IWC steel bracelets as they are the most solid feeling bracelets ive ever felt...the IWC rubber strap is nice as well


Actually the only way is to go custom...There are several strap makers that can make one...


----------



## vkalia

Cybotron said:


> Actually the only way is to go custom...There are several strap makers that can make one...


Oh, that is cool - could you recommend/name a few, please?

Thanks!


----------



## Thee

I bought the nylon/velcro divers extension and sent it to a strap maker who cut off the nylon strap and made a custom black shark strap.


----------



## Cybotron

Here's mine...


----------



## malik713

can you post the other side to this?


----------



## vkalia

Hi all -

An update. I have ordered a IWC velcro strap (well done, IWC - charging $380 for a piece of velcro).









I wanted to send it off to a custom strap maker who can make me something in textured blue leather with white stitches. Any recommendations?


----------



## Possu

I was under the impression that the velcro strap is attached to the endlinks with screws. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but any normal 20mm strap should work with those endlinks.


----------



## vkalia

Possu said:


> I was under the impression that the velcro strap is attached to the endlinks with screws. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but any normal 20mm strap should work with those endlinks.


I'd like to know if this is the case - i havent received my strap yet but was going to send it off directly to a strap maker. If any 20mm will work, that saves me a lot of hassles.Anyone know?


----------



## zcat1958

Love the way this looks! Gotta get me one.


Cybotron said:


> Here's mine...


----------



## Possu

vkalia said:


> I'd like to know if this is the case - i havent received my strap yet but was going to send it off directly to a strap maker. If any 20mm will work, that saves me a lot of hassles.Anyone know?


Have you received it yet? I'd like to know how this turns out.


----------



## vkalia

I was told by a fellow poster on this thread that the strap is permanently attached to the endpieces, and cannot be removed (it doesnt have a removable, springbar-style attachment).

I've had the velcro strap sent directly to the custom strap maker - he's going to remove the velcro and then let me know what's doable. Will post updates here as/when i find out.


----------



## Possu

Check out this review and pic:

https://watchotaku.atlassian.net/wiki/display/swr/2011/01/17/IWC+buckles,+bracelets+and+bands+-+the+Aquatimer+at+six+months










You should be able to simply open the screw and fit in a normal 20mm strap. Only problem I can think of is the length. Normal strap would be pretty long, as the endlink brings both strap ends away from the watch head. Something like the Meyhofer Kajaani extra short should work just fine. I'd get the black one with white stitching and then I'd soak the stitching with a yellow magic marker to fit my yellow Aquatimer. Or maybe the one in full yellow leather... Only thing I'm missing is the velcro strap to start with.


----------



## WatchdogWatchez

Hello Richard, your strap is AWESOME ! I have a Galapagos and would die for something like yours. Can you please let me know where you had it done. Thank You, Joe at WDW


----------



## IWC29

My original rubber strap from my aquatimer gave up on me 2 months ago. After going online looking for a replacement I found someone from the Philippines that does custom straps. He did mine using shark leather for around 250usd. We used all my original hardware.


----------



## IWC29

This is the material I selected for my aquatimer.


----------



## dinexus

Bumping this old thread – can anyone post a shot of the velcro endpieces with the strap removed (via the screw, I presume)? Trying to figure out if I'll have any options besides the bracelet once picking up a 3290.


----------



## Christopher Chen

Anyone go off the deep end (hahaseewhatididthere) and get the lugs drilled? I've heard of it being done.


----------



## JoaquinMex

Good approach but you need to bear in mind this: the screws that come with the end links are loctite sealed. They are incredibly difficult to remove, and I tried with mine using temperature and after a lot of work gave up and sent to a specialist to just get the screws off.
At the end of the day, I used this approach to wear my AT 2000 with Nato straps that do not require removing the screws.


----------



## Centerfield02

Hi Richard - 

I am looking for a custom (white rubber) strap for the IWC 3768 01 which also has quick change. I have been looking for a custom strap maker who would make such a strap for me either from scratch or using the parts from another quick change (like the velcro) but with no success. 

Can you make some recommendations on someone who will actually do this work for me?

Mark.


----------



## Centerfield02

Hi Richard - 

I am looking for a custom (white rubber) strap for the IWC 3768 01 which also has quick change. I have been looking for a custom strap maker who would make such a strap for me either from scratch or using the parts from another quick change (like the velcro) but with no success. 

Can you make some recommendations on someone who will actually do this work for me?

Mark.


----------



## WatchdogWatchez

Stone Creek will do it in leather. I don't know about rubber


----------



## Centerfield02

Bumping this thread. Were there any custom strap makers who will make a quick change strap for the aquatimer? I am looking for referrals!

I have mailed BonettoCinturini and am watiing for a response. Same with ABP.

Any insight or recommendations appreciated!

Mark
Phoenix, AZ - USA


----------



## PricoMigdala

Has anyone replaced the OEM Tropic strap on the Vintage Aquatimer with a new OEM ? Where did you get the strap and how much was it ?
I currently have mine on a Zuludiver Tropic and looking to get an OEM one, as the current one doesn't have too much life left. The problem is that I always have to use the last hole, due to my small wrist, and it takes a lot of strap end bending to fit it through the holders. This, in time, develops a lot of cracks in the strap end.

I found OEM, just the strap no buckle, in france (240 euros) and on ebay Germany (170 euros - shipping only to Germany). In my searches I've also found replacement straps from Taiwan/Hong Kong for 40-60 euros, which look (in the photos) identical to them OEM but I don't know how they actually are, nor could find an opinion about them.


----------



## flintsghost

IWC makes velcro straps in house for their old Aquatimers which I prefer. This one wasn't terribly expensive and I replaced the titanium bracelet with it. It came with it's own titanium end pieces.


----------



## ractimansi

I'm selling these endlinks for the IWC Aquatimer series. The fixed bars were removed and now in its place are 2 springs, so that any strap can be used.


----------



## knickfan

some great bands in this thread.... why not keep the rubber though?


----------



## Johnegil

Clever stuff - what´s the damage?

Thanks,
John



ractimansi said:


> I'm selling these endlinks for the IWC Aquatimer series. The fixed bars were removed and now in its place are 2 springs, so that any strap can be used.
> View attachment 11290946
> View attachment 11290954
> View attachment 11290962


----------



## west_beach013

I am also interested in this. Where can you order the velcro? But wow on the price!


----------



## mrmikeca

Hi did you have this strap custom made?


----------



## stone1

Sweet!!! I need to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave

west_beach013 said:


> I am also interested in this. Where can you order the velcro? But wow on the price!


Ace Jewelers has had the most reasonable price for these that I've found (https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-velco-strap-aquatimer-250mm-iwa36516). Their customer service is also excellent.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

Anyone know if the newer IWC checked pattern straps (below) will fit the older Aquatimers?


----------



## dinexus

NM-1 said:


> Anyone know if the newer IWC checked pattern straps (below) will fit the older Aquatimers?
> View attachment 12310898


Not that I'm aware of. The older straps have 'wings' on them that hook into the case but the newer variants are slotted to accommodate the lugs' bars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P

Disneydave said:


> Ace Jewelers has had the most reasonable price for these that I've found (https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-velco-strap-aquatimer-250mm-iwa36516). Their customer service is also excellent.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks for the reference.

Just ordered it.


----------



## thekong

Hi All, this is my first time posting on this forum!

I am looking for a custom strap for my Aquatimer ChronographEdition Sharks

I see that Stone Creekhas made custom strap with the quick-change system for the older IWC3763series, so I wonder if any member has experience with custom straps made for the currentIW3795 series ?


Thanks in advance,

Michael


----------



## ractimansi

SOLD!


----------



## ractimansi

not the right forum....sorry...


----------



## ractimansi

Great watch! Congrats...


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.. ..


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------



## ractimansi

.


----------

